# shirty voice mail messages



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

You pick up your voice mail and theres 28 messages, most are friendly, then the odd one will have that " tone" in their voice when they over emphasise certain words like " I would REALLY appreciate a call back today as I am GOING on HOLIDAY at the WEEKEND"

And actually we are shut because of the school holidays ourselves, thats why I have a an answering machine!

The worst ones are always women, you ring them back explaining when you haven't been able to return the call as soon as they left the message( for fucks sake if it was that easy I wouldn't need a fecking Answering machine I'll just let it ring and answer it when I returned to my desk). I'm ready with all my answers (and apologises) and they say "oo its ok.....giggle, I was just on my way out when I left that myself". GRRRRR

FFS don't piss me off with your attitude and then be as nice as pie when I do ring you back with no real reason to be annoyed in the first place.

Obviously very brave when speaking to an answering machine, drippy dopes when speaking to a real person.

oh and whilst I'm at it
Mothers that Â get annoyed because their car is blocked in at the school car park ( or so they think, really they just can't steer the damn tanks they drive) and start leaning on the horn, like that will make the parked cars disappear! Exactly why are they in so much of as hurry at 3.00pm anyhow? They are only going home to cook Talulahs Chicken Nuggets!

And even after that I still don't feel any better.....GRRR


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Anger management ? :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

She's got it bad folks ;D and this is the warm up .


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

and and and  ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Answering machines are there so you can filter the messages and only reply to the ones you like.

I get VERY upset when I leave a voice mail and people don't call back. So I have to waste my time calling over and over again to get a response. In the future, I plan to nail the idiots to their bosses.

People love earning more and more money but this also means you must have more responsibilities. Unfortunately, the don't give a shit and they are the most unprofessional people I have come across.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Answering machines are there so you can filter the messages and only reply to the ones you like.


So if people aren't replying to YOUR messages, Nick, what does that say about what they think about what you've left for them?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

and and and.......... why can I never get the full bag out of the kitchen bin without having to wrestle and kick the damn thing to the floor.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> and and and.......... why can I never get the full bag out of the kitchen bin without having to wrestle and kick the damn thing to the floor.


Because a man has stuffed it so full that the lid wont shut anymore!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So if people aren't replying to YOUR messages, Nick, what does that say about what they think about what you've left for them?


It is not just what they think about me. It is that they may not be interested in this line of business or they have other priorities in their schedule.

Having said that...one very sexy lady in the office, will ALWAYS reply to my messages! So who cares about the other twits then?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can't get my voicemail to work at the moment grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  .


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> I can't get my voicemail to work at the moment grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Â  Â .


But that could be a good thing, peace and quiet


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL more noisey me screaming at the damn thing with sheer frustration ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> LOL more noisey me screaming at the damn thing with sheer frustration Â ;D


lol


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Womans way to go I guess ... screaming at things that don't obey ;D ... including men :-X


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

A womans way is always the best ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dominant and persistant until she get's her own way ;D


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Or just persuasive ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL I was thinking that but I couldn't spell it ;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

anyways........... what really pishes me off is people who ring every 10 mins while I am doing something else (thus don't answer mobile) and don't leave a frickin' message, the fact that you have my mobile number does NOT mean you have a licence to own my time!!

sales people (particularly IFA's) take note!!!!!!!!!!!!!

/rant...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

What hacks me off is people who leave their mobile phone switched on at work. Can't they direct it to their work phone? 
No. They have to leave it switched on full volume, playing some stupid fucking bleepy ringtone. Then their daft friend who's trying to phone them doesn't get through cos the tosser's gone and fucked off, leaving his bloody phone on his desk. So they ring it until it goes to voice mail. Then ring it again. And again. Until I go up and turn the bastard thing off. Fucking prick.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

even worse are the people that leave their mobile at their desk (on) while they go off to a meeting!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh I love it when people leave their phones at their desks switched on ;D and walk away ;D. The party begins and havok prevails when I am around to answer it : :-X ;D.


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

...."hello, shining lotus massage parlour, do you wish to book an appointment with one of our girls..."

mwuhahahah...


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ahhhh so your used to being on the receiving end then ;D


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

> ...."hello, shining lotus massage parlour, do you wish to book an appointment with one of our girls..."


Ahh.... That'll confuse them... It's even better if they expect it to be that business on the other end.

One of my friends used to have a v. weird number, something like 444422 and he always used to get phone calls from people trying to pick up their car from the garage or trying to order chinese. After a year spent trying to explain to people that he isn't a mechanic or a chinese takeaway he gave up and just went along with what the customers wanted. Conversations like:

"Hello, is my car ready to pick up today?"
"Yes, come by this afternoon and get it. Bye!"

Or

"Hello, can I order a number 15 and a number 7"
"Yes"
"When will they be ready?"
"15 minutes"
"Wow, that's fast! Thanx!"


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

LOL ;D I love that. I have taken a leaf out of his book


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

A mate of mine's number was XXX 2000, and we all knew that 2001 was a pizza place, and 2002 was a local curry house. 
We all used to love phoning him up and asking for currys and pizzas.


----------

